# Photographers?



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Is anyone here have a camera hobby? I have a "new to me" Canon DSLR camera but am a real beginner. I have had a cheap point and shoot camera and have used my camera phone a lot but this is the first really nice camera I have ever had. I was hoping that maybe there were some photographers here that could give a beginner some help and someone to bounce ideas off of. Maybe we could even get our own section if there was enough of us interested. Hope to hear from y'all!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

You're right on CC, even experienced film photographers are new beginners when it comes to digital. So much ongoing change in technology, it's not a matter of "just convert".

And - I bet there are many (herm..:ashamed sitting on beloved Nikon SLRs and Nikor lenses up the kazoo in a box with a few rolls of expired film, with a new camera that is literally in another time zone.* And not making photographs.

Anywho, Mama done took our Kodachrome away, and digital is it.

*So here's my first question - what do you need to you get a Henri-Cartier Bresson shot with digital? Develop physic powers?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Back years ago I made a living with 35mm, had thousands in equipment and bought my film in bulk. It was very hard back then. And today I would say it is much harder with digital. 

I would be at some what of a loss now days. If it was me I would check into classes. But not saying it wouldn't be fun and I consider going back into it all the time.

big rockpile


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I got an older Canon Rebel DSLR camera and have read the manual from cover to cover, the only problem is I don't know what half the stuff in there even means! I have looked at web sites and they don't do anything but confuse me more. I just want to do some nice farm pictures of the animals and grandkids not try and make any money or do fancy cut and paste stuff with Photo Shop. I have been just taking pictures like a crazy person and that has done more good than anything. Thank goodness I don't have to have them all printed and then try and figure out what I did. Guess I really just want someone to explain what the settings mean in plain English!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

CC, if you give us the model number of your camera we can pull the manual online & look for some basic settings you can use to make it more automatic for you. I guess "outdoor portraits" and "landscapes" sums it up?


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

It is a Rebel XTi/400D. I found a book called a Field Guide that looks real promising, what I have read seems like it is written for someone who doesn't know much about the camera or what the settings mean. Has some good ideas on settings with shots to compare their pictures with what you (kind of like homework). May have hit a jackpot! Will keep y'all informed how it works out. I just want to be able to do more than just full automatic.


----------



## Doggonedog (Dec 4, 2014)

Just keep taking pictures and playing with the settings like you have been doing. With digital you won't have the cost concerns involved with film and developing. My learning curve was an expensive thing...

You don't need Photoshop to edit and enhance your pictures. Canon should have editing software that will allow you to adjust color, crop, and do other basics.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

My daughter the photographer would say "Get a Nikon". Then there are videos on youtube that can be very helpful. Also, Tony Sweet offers online courses which will teach you to get the most out of your camera. Also, go to Better Photo and there are loads of tips, courses, critiques, etc. Professionals and hobbyists both hang out there. One of the best things we did for our daughter was to pay for her to attend a few weekend hands on seminars. Good luck.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

I am a photographer and it is my side job currently. Feel free to message me any time if you ever get stuck on something. 
I shoot with a Canon too. Love them! 
The best advice I can give you is to shoot on manual not auto. Auto is fine if you are taking simple pictures at a birthday party or something but the best way to get to know your camera is to take pictures on manual.
Take a day, or just a couple of hours, and take the same picture over and over. Same angle, same lighting. Fiddle with the exposure settings, push buttons and see what happens. Take notes if you want. But at the end I'd the day look over your pictures in a large screen (computer or similar) and notice what each setting does to the picture. Once you get a good understanding of what your camera can do anyone then you can start looking at various lenses. 
I love being able to capture moments, whether they are moments of people or moments in nature, I find it very relaxing. I hope you enjoy your new camera!!


----------

